# GojuTommy



## GojuTommy (Jun 18, 2018)

17 years in goju ryu with the sho rei shobu kan organization.

Made this profile to get feed back primarily from dojo/school owners on an idea I had to see how receptive the community as a whole in general is to it.

If you own a dojo or are an instructor  I’d love to hear your thoughts also is there a sub forum section specifically for instructors?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 18, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

There’s a School Management subforum under the General Talk section.


----------



## GojuTommy (Jun 18, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!
> 
> There’s a School Management subforum under the General Talk section.


Yep found it after posting.

My topic is here

A new idea


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 19, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello & welcome


----------

